# "4.0" on a Trek Domane?



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Back in August of this year my wife and I rented a pair of Trek Domanes when we were on vacation. I'm not really up on Trek's models -- I only know these were Domanes because it said so on the receipt, which I saved -- but I'm almost positive it said "4.0" somewhere on the frame.

Wondering if that's enough info to determine exactly which bicycle we were riding?

Reason being, the missus loved the fit and handling of that bike, and is considering getting one.

Any ideas?


----------



## harvey.nott (Dec 26, 2017)

Merry christmas Bob .

I will start my first post here as a useful one.
Domane 4.0 is an entry level Domane which will have Shimano's lower end group set.

The geometry of the Domane is the endurance spec so nice and comfortable.

For 2018 they have a womens specific version too but it isnt lower end .

Treks range is Edmonda (lightest and a climber) 

Domane (endurance and has isofix to smooth the ride on bumps and cobbles)

Madone (aero bike and highest priced ... the choice of many a weekend warrior) 

If your US based its about a $1k bike so fits with the fact it was a hire bike.

Hope thats useful.

Harv .... currently on vacation on my planks in Utah 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

harvey.nott said:


> Merry christmas Bob .
> 
> I will start my first post here as a useful one.
> Domane 4.0 is an entry level Domane which will have Shimano's lower end group set.
> ...


Well, I would say its a lower end of the carbon frame Domane line (400 series carbon), but there are aluminum versions too that are lesser in the frame and ride quality. New it was around $2000 as I remember, but it's not a current model. $1000 for a nice used one is about right probably. The current models all use AL# or SL# or SLR# used to specify the group and frame combination. The Domane's are pretty comfortable to ride with the ISO Speed and endurance oriented geometry (shorter reach and taller stack).


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

4.0 is an old nomenclature. The new Domanes use the following key:

5 = Shimano 105
6 = Ultegra
7 = DuraAce

S = isocoupler in the seat tube only (probably similar to your 4.0)
SL = isocoupler front and rear
SLR = two isocouplers plus the adjustable seat “mast” thingy
(These are all carbon fiber models. There are aluminum models available also.)

Add the word “disc” for models so equipped.

So, a Domane SL5 Disc has two isocouplers, 105, and disc brakes. IIRC this model is available in “women’s” trim. At $2,500 it’s not cheap, but I think it’s a great bike which I have been recommending to a friend. $2,000 for the rim brake version.


----------

